# FreeBSD 7.2 bootable disk doesn't work



## varnie (Aug 12, 2009)

good day.

today i've downloaded FreeBSD 7.2 Release iso images and burnt 7.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso image with the command:

```
# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/acd0 7.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
```
but i'm unable to boot from it. what am i doing wrong?

ps: i have FreeBSD 7.0 iso image written in the same way on another dvd disk and it boots fine.

as for my DVD drive info, here it is:

```
acd0: DVDR <NEC DVD RW ND-3550A/1.05> at ata4-master UDMA33
cd0: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A 1.05> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
acd0: DVDR <NEC DVD RW ND-3550A/1.05> at ata4-master UDMA33
```
please help me many thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/errata.html (3)
(not sure if this affects the DVD ISO as well as the CD ISO, but you could try the same workaround)


----------



## varnie (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for link, but this doesn't work for me:
booting from 7.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso burned into DVD-RW disk faced the same problem as above.

interesting that when i mount this disk i see only that "iso" image and that's all.
but if i mount my FreeBSD 7.0 boot DVD-RW disk (which boots pretty well as i stressed above), i see all files and folders which FreeBSD 7.0 disk1 image contains.


----------



## ale (Aug 12, 2009)

Wait, did you burn the iso as a file and not as an image?


----------



## varnie (Aug 14, 2009)

good news, i've solved my problem.
as *ale* mentioned above, i've been burning iso image as file but not as an image. now i performed

```
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0=7.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
```
and now i am able to boot from this DVD-disk. hurrah!
a few moments which caused a big pain:
*in order to perform burning i've had to

```
kldload atapicam
```
 module. the problem is that i've HAD to wait about 5 minutes seeing many errors in console until /dev/cd0 appeared as new device.
my console log on that moment:

```
Aug 14 12:34:09 varnie kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0t01 is iso9660/FreeBSD_bootonly.
Aug 14 12:34:40 varnie kernel: acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (1 retry left)
Aug 14 12:34:45 varnie su: varnie to root on /dev/ttyp2
Aug 14 12:35:11 varnie kernel: xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
Aug 14 12:35:11 varnie kernel: xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file
Aug 14 12:35:11 varnie kernel: acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (0 retries left)
Aug 14 12:35:25 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:35:42 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:35:42 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:36:03 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:36:03 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:36:30 varnie fsck: /dev/ad16s1f: 316580 files, 15517230 used, 6763201 free (54009 frags, 838649 blocks, 0.2% fragmentation)
Aug 14 12:36:44 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - unknown CMD (0x4a) taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:36:44 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - unknown CMD (0x4a) freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:37:05 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:37:05 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:39:10 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:39:10 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:39:10 varnie kernel: cd0 at ata4 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
Aug 14 12:39:10 varnie kernel: cd0: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A 1.05> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
Aug 14 12:39:10 varnie kernel: cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
Aug 14 12:39:10 varnie kernel: cd0: cd present [2295104 x 2048 byte records]
Aug 14 12:39:41 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:40:08 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:40:18 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:40:18 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:40:54 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:41:21 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:41:30 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:41:30 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:42:07 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:42:07 varnie kernel: (cd0:ata4:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Aug 14 12:42:10 varnie console-kit-daemon[1115]: WARNING: kvm_getenvv failed: cannot open /proc/1171/mem
Aug 14 12:42:33 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:42:42 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:42:42 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:43:18 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:43:45 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:43:55 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:43:55 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:44:31 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:44:58 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:45:08 varnie kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug 14 12:45:08 varnie kernel: (cd0:ata4:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Aug 14 12:45:08 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:47:03 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:47:03 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:49:08 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:49:08 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:51:13 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - READ_TOC taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:51:13 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - READ_TOC freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:53:17 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - READ_TOC taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:53:17 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - READ_TOC freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:55:22 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - READ_CAPACITY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:55:22 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - READ_CAPACITY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:56:04 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:56:04 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:56:45 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - unknown CMD (0x4a) taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:56:45 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - unknown CMD (0x4a) freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:57:06 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:57:06 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY freeing taskqueue zombie request
Aug 14 12:59:11 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Aug 14 12:59:11 varnie kernel: acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW freeing taskqueue zombie request
```
* an interesting fact that in spite of that this disc now is burnt correctly, my XFCE4 && HAL doesn't auto-mount it when it is inserted. but as for my good old FreeBSD 7.0 bootable disk it recognizes by XFCE4 && HAL and auto-mounts without problems.

could you please help me? thanks!


----------



## ale (Aug 14, 2009)

Did you load atapicam with then empty dvd on? Maybe that was the cause.

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html


----------



## varnie (Aug 14, 2009)

1 step: kldload atapicam
2 step: insert not empty dvd disk in dvd-rom
and as result, catched all these warnings/errors in console


----------

